# What is average cost per transfer for a 4 color design on a T?



## joeh (Dec 21, 2010)

I have been buying all my transfers for a while. Now we are thinking of making them on our own. My question is how long is the learning curve and is it really worth it? What is average cost per transfer for a 4 color design on a T? And which software do you like?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> My question is how long is the learning curve and is it really worth it?


I think that would vary from person to person and from business to business based on their capabilities, knowledge and business goals.

What's worth it to one business may not be in the best interests of the next business.



> And which software do you like?


You can find all types of software opinions, recommendations and suggestions here: best software related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can also get pricing on custom transfers by looking at the price sheet from various vendors. The top 2 threads highlighted in this section of the forum have a pricing comparison and list of custom transfer makers: Plastisol Transfers - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Whether it's worth it depends on if you want to be a screenprinter and deal with the press, dryer, flash, washout booth, exposure, screen racks, screens, inks, various chemicals and color matching. Printing transfers is trickier and requires finer heat control than shirts but once you get the hang of it, it isn't bad.


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

joeh said:


> I have been buying all my transfers for a while. Now we are thinking of making them on our own. My question is how long is the learning curve and is it really worth it? What is average cost per transfer for a 4 color design on a T? And which software do you like?


Joeh,
Printing transfers is not as easy as it seems. You really need a good coated paper and good ink. We test every day to check to see how well our transfers are working. Learning curve so has been 45 years for me and I'm still learning. Start off with one color and see if it works at 30 days later.

Larry @ dowlinggraphics . com


----------

